# Kane Heat Mat? Tinfoil?



## nohotegu (Aug 26, 2008)

Two questions:
Anyone have any experience with Kane brand heat mats? Do most people use heat mats in combination with lights to keep up the ambient temp? Aaaaand lastly! I feel like I read something about using tinfoil if you have a screen top to help keep in moisture and humidity. Did I make that up?

 Thank you friends!


----------



## jor71 (Aug 26, 2008)

The tin foil works, that is what I use. I am not familiar with the heat mats, so I can't help you there.

Back to the tinfoil, what I have done is cover up most of the open space with it (taped the edges). I left one part open for the fluorescent and another for the basking light. I also place some wet (not soaked) towels over the covered area for added measures.

You will need to play around until you can get he humidity to 70%.

What size and kind of enclosure are you using?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 26, 2008)

i use tile and tin foil, but tin foil just crumples up too easily and i have to replace it once every month or so for many reasons, but it should work
and that just reminds me to replace the tin foil


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 26, 2008)

We use the tin foil covered with black duct tape, it makes it look more professional. I also add an extra 6" square hole and make a removable flap to adjust humidity. I also put the water bowl partially over the UTH to increase humidity. 70% is no problem without misting.


----------



## nohotegu (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats great. I bet the duct tape could help with the tinfoil wrinkling, too. Thank you all so much!


----------



## argus333 (Aug 27, 2008)

i use kane heat pads but only for outside and at night i just use lights inside the wattage depends on how hot the room is. i only need 100 watt bulbs because the room my lizards are in is 80 to 90 on its own.


----------

